# [Résolu][AWESOME] Ne fonctionne pas correctement

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai installé awesome sur ma bécane, mais lorsque je le lance, au lieu d'avoir un bel affichage, j'ai juste un bandeau en haut qui est mal fichu,

et rien d'autre. Pas le fameux écran de bienvenue, etc.

pour l'installation j'ai juste fait un emerge awesome avec ma variable use de mon make.conf :

```
USE="X png jpeg xcb dbus qt3support ssl qt3 gtk opengl"
```

Quelque chose ne tourne pas rond, et je ne vois pas quoi.

Auriez-vous une petite idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pourrais-tu donner le résultat de 

```
emerge --info

eselect profile list

emerge -pv awesome
```

----------

## zerros

Voilà les infos :

```
zerros ~ # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6850_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Jun 2010 19:30:19 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus doc dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

zerros ~ # eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

zerros ~ # emerge -pv awesome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/awesome-3.4.4  USE="dbus doc" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Le profile "10.0" est assez simple, sans USE pour une utilisation en tant que desktop.

Passe au profile 'default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop' en faisant 

```
eselect profile set 2
```

 puis mettre à jour le tout:

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

Cela va activer plein de choses, dont le support pour différents formats graphiques, vidéo, ...

----------

## zerros

Merci pour l'info. J'en ai pour un petit moment : 158 mises à jour :s

J'essaie ca et je teste en rentrant chez moi (je suis en ssh sur ma bécane)

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ? Merci.

Cordialement,

PS : Ça compte pour les autres topics aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Je sais pas à quoi tu t'attendais avec awesome, mais c'est effectivement tout ce qu'il y a par défaut, une barre en haut et c'est tout. Mod4+enter pour avoir un term et édite ta conf pour l'adapter à tes besoins.  :Smile: 

----------

## zerros

Je vais tenter de prendre une photo de ce que j'ai à l'écran pour vous montrer ce qui cloche.

Il y a un menu sur le click droit de la souris, mais il m'est impossible d'en voir son contenu. J'ai l'impression qu'il me manque

des libs.

Je connais déjà ce genre de gestionnaire de fenetre (je travaille actuellement sous ion3 sur une debian). Normalement, sur la barre

du haut, il devrait y avoir marquer un minimum de chose, et le menu devrait être clair. Or là, rien.

Je prendrai la photo (ou une capture si j'arrive à installer xwd ou imagemagick ou encore gimp) ce soir et la posterai sur le forum pour que vous vous rendiez compte.

----------

